# A comparison of Motherboard ECS-KN1 Extreme with others!



## Sathyan A. S. (Oct 9, 2005)

On page 48 of September issue of Chip, a coverage on the motherboard from EliteGroup, ECS-KN1 Extreme is given in detail.

_ It is said that this is a superb motherboard at a lower price._ 

 : I have some doubts on this.

 How this motherboard is superior to other bards like ASUS A8N-E or MSI K8N Neo 4 Platinum.

 The ECS board is priced at Rs. 8,750/- where as the ASUS board is available around Rs. 6k ( Not sure about the price of the MSI).

Members of this forum please express your expert openion.


----------



## Sathyan A. S. (Oct 10, 2005)

No One!!

No One with an answer or a comment!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohit (Oct 10, 2005)

@sathyan
i could not find anything superior in the ECS board and just one piece of advice , when u r getting the asus or msi board cheaper than this one then dont even think of going for ECS. Asus and MSI have good warranty and tech support esp Asus , which I doubt ECS has.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 10, 2005)

There is no point going for a ECS-KN1 Extreme Motherboard especially when its way overpriced from the Asus counterpart. Dont fall in the trap by the way any mag presents a particular product with all the eye-candy and sugar coatings. All those purple PCB, with a orange PCI-express slot and a couple of Yellow  PCI slots and some LCDs here and there  do look good but dont forget they would be under the hood which most of the times wont be a transparent side case. So apart from personal satisfaction it doesnt mean anything.

Asus a8n-e is a better option, and i am sure you know it too. Better after sale support and driver/bios/other updates would be more frequent and better. And i am pretty sure that even if you go in the market and try hunting the ECS-KN1 Extreme you would have a tough time unless ofcourse you contact the distributors in Madras.


----------



## Sathyan A. S. (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you *Sourabh* and *Mohit* for your valuable time spared for my silly question.

...but *Sourabh*.....to choose some products, a man like me, have no other means but to go through the articles and product evaluations in magazines like Chip or Digit. These are magazines with high reputation.

I should have gone for that Mobo without any hesitation sholdn't I have  studied in deatail about some Mobo's lately. After reading the above mentioned article, I have gone through the specification of the ECS board and found nothing special. 

So I thought of asking about this to some one who know more than me; as I might have easily missed some points in it.

*Mohit*, you are damn right; there is no point in going for the ECS board.

Thank you very much.


----------

